# What Happens in 1/2 of a second...



## bulldurham (Jan 17, 2017)

Composited image 


 shooting at 10 FPS (deleted one frame at the 1/2 way point).


----------



## tirediron (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks like a rejected album cover either the Monkees or the Beach Boys!   Nicely done.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice!  It's amazing how much can happen in a 1/2 second


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 17, 2017)

Cool image.


----------



## weepete (Jan 17, 2017)

Cool shot! I like the concept too.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 17, 2017)

Super cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, this was well done. Those surfers, they are all alike.


----------



## BillM (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 24, 2017)

Great idea, and execution! 
So much can happen in a half second in sports like this.


----------

